# Just re-did my planted 10g



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Well, I finally nixed the natty old radican sword, and the 2 melons that weren't faring so well.

here's all whats in it (L-R, F-B) Java Fern, Red Wendtii, Amazon Sword, Dwarf Green Wendtii, Unknown Crypt.

PLUS I added two very nice lava rock cave formations... and FINALLY managed to make the ugly resin tree thingie sorta fit.

View attachment 44511


(please excuse the ugly black filter, i'm waiting for the new filter to cycle properly... also excuse the lack of background. there will be one soon!)


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Enjoy your plants. It definately adds a new level of commintment to the aquarium. Are your little rams going to go in there?
Jeff


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Looks pretty well planted for a 10 gallon tank


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

looks good :nod:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: it looks alot better than the old setup


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

channafreak said:


> Enjoy your plants. It definately adds a new level of commintment to the aquarium. Are your little rams going to go in there?
> Jeff
> [snapback]847825[/snapback]​


they, and the cory cats, are already in it







the rams have staked out the cave attached to the tree-log thingie, and the cories have the corner cave to the left.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Looks good!!!


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

nice tank, i like rams they have nice colouring


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

nice


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

i like it a lot, keep those nitrates low. ur cichlids dont dig???


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

u sure thats a ten gallon? that thing is hhuge


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

well... its SUPPOSED to be a 10g.... and no the rams don't dig.

here is an updated pic of it







check out the growth on the red crypt to the front right of the tank!


----------

